# Murder House



## BritishAtHeart (Apr 6, 2017)

The history of this place and what happened exactly is sketchy. As you know, stories told in communities over time tend to change here and there. This is what I was told by a good friend about this place.

The husband and wife that lived in the place were farmers. One day, the husband came in from the field to find his wife in bed with another man. Both the wife and her lover fled, out into the field, the farmer took chase. He got a shot off at the other man, but missed. He then killed his wife for being unfaithful before going back to the house and killing himself. 

I've been to this location before but lost the photos I had taken. The first time I heard the story, we were driving up to it just as the sun was setting. This place definitely gives off some vibes. 

1. We were greeted by this big barn.








2. The next thing to catch your eye is the house, boarded up and crumbling.






3.





4.





5.





6.





7.Shredded curtains still hang here...Kinda Eerie...





8.Good old Hilroy notebooks! Looks like someone forgot their homework.





9. An old catalogue.





10. Decaying old couch left to rot in the elements. This is probably my favorite pic from this trip.











As you can see, the sun was going down and it was getting cold so it was time to go. Thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2017)

What a time capsule. The floors look as sketchy as the past! 
Thanks for sharing a great set of photos.


----------



## smiler (Apr 7, 2017)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 7, 2017)

That barn is gorgeous!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 8, 2017)

Interesting story with this one
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2017)

Amazing barn!Great report.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jammy (Apr 14, 2017)

looks like some one was murdered on that couch!!


----------

